
Ask HN: Is a paid junior high traineeship worth it in the long term? - strollingpast
I am a junior at high school and I was offered a position to work as an IT traineeship at a school, due to my background in IT.<p>It most likly would be for two years, Tuesday and Thursday all day.<p>I am unsure if it is worthwhile, yes I would be earning a modest amount of money for my age, but it would cut out time out of school.<p>WHat are your opinions &#x2F; thoughts?
======
joshmn
You said junior high and I thought you were in middle school (ages 12-14,
grades 6-8 for my friends not in the US).

What's your workload like in school? Do you go to a prestigious school, where
you're expected to go Ivy League or bust? What do you want to do in 10 years?

I think that having a solid "hey I did this at this age, check me out" is
great. If you want to be a writer, having a book published (regardless of
whether or not it sells more than 100 copies) is impressive — at your age,
it's really impressive to a lot of people.

If you want to be a cook, having a recipe you developed in a mag is amazing.
At your age, it's really impressive to a lot of people.

Who do you want to impress? Yourself? Your family? Your peers? Your educators?
And _why_ and for _what gain_?

You sound like a very smart kid (I'm 24, so take that as you will), and I'm
sure you'll be just fine regardless.

~~~
strollingpast
Thanks for your reply, I rushed my initial post due to the fact that I had to
be out somewhere else.

I am finishing Junior High, this year and the job traineeship was offered to
me over the two years at Senior High.

MIT, if possible. An interesting job with something to do with computers (and
possibly law).

That is partially why I think it would be good do it, for the experience and
the right to differenciate myself from others.

Not myself or my family for sure. Possibly my peers and edocators, but rather
I hope it would help me get into 'the field'.

Thanks!

------
strollingpast
EDIT: Sorry, I made a typo, it is a senior high traineeship. Apologies.

